# What type of snail¿



## Sdufort221 (Jul 11, 2018)

Hey guys, so I bought some plants from Bob's aquatics and it was in a snail tank. I should have known I would have snails after that. Now my tank has tons of baby snail. Can anyone tell me what type this is ?


----------



## barvinok (Nov 20, 2011)

Cannot see image.
It’s more likely ramshorn or pond snails.


----------

